# Hello Kitty Online



## Razyl (14. Juni 2008)

Hallo,
meine frage bzw meine Umfrage geht nur darum: Werdet ihr euch Hello Kitty Online holen?


----------



## Ahramanyu (15. Juni 2008)

Welche Informationen zu Hello Kitty Online sind denn bereits bekannt? Ich persönlich kenne keine seriöse Seite, auf welcher ich Genaueres über das Spiel erfahren kann. Somit kann ich auch wohl kaum beurteilen, ob dieses MMORPG(?) meinen Geschmack trifft oder eben nicht.


----------



## Masterlock (15. Juni 2008)

http://www.hellokittyonline.com/us/

Naja, irgendwie komisch das Spiel.
Ich denke mal, die Zielgruppe werden Kinder sein.


----------



## Hamy (15. Juni 2008)

Ich werds mir aufjedenfall mal angucken ^_^
Abgesehen von der ätzenden Musik auf der hp siehts doch ganz süß aus.
Weiss irgend jemand was genaues? Ob es nur eine Art Chat-Spiel wird oder ob man sich wirklich "klassen" auswählen kann etc? ^^


----------



## Gothmorg (15. Juni 2008)

Ich würd sagen, Hello Kitty Online ist der beste Beweis dafür, dass man aus jedem Mist ein MMO machen kann und dies auch tut -.-
Kaum taucht WoW als erfolgreiches MMO auf, versucht jeder, sich ein Stück vom Kuchen abzuschneiden.
Ich würd mal sagen, dieses Spiel ist einfach nur eine Lachnummer!


----------



## Nerdavia (15. Juni 2008)

Gothmorg schrieb:


> Ich würd sagen, Hello Kitty Online ist der beste Beweis dafür, dass man aus jedem Mist ein MMO machen kann und dies auch tut -.-
> Kaum taucht WoW als erfolgreiches MMO auf, versucht jeder, sich ein Stück vom Kuchen abzuschneiden.
> Ich würd mal sagen, dieses Spiel ist einfach nur eine Lachnummer!




Warum muss jeder dahergelaufene immer WoW benennen....so toll ist es nun auch wieder nicht das es das absolute Spiel im Universum ist....der Threadersteller hat nicht nach WoW gefragt oder.

Zum Topic. Ist nicht so mein Ding aber vielleicht lass ich es mal meine Tochter anschauen ^^


----------



## Keshius (15. Juni 2008)

aber natürlich werde ich das zocken.^^ Ich will die beste Wohnung haben^^


----------



## Abrox (15. Juni 2008)

Gothmorg schrieb:


> Ich würd sagen, Hello Kitty Online ist der beste Beweis dafür, dass man aus jedem Mist ein MMO machen kann und dies auch tut -.-
> Kaum taucht WoW als erfolgreiches MMO auf, versucht jeder, sich ein Stück vom Kuchen abzuschneiden.
> Ich würd mal sagen, dieses Spiel ist einfach nur eine Lachnummer!



Nunja, als Lachnummer würd ich das nicht bezeichnen. Für Kinder wohl ganz nett, meine Freundin will da auch mal reinsehen. Mich kratzt das nicht die Bohne.

Nunja, ich muss Nerdavia recht geben. Dieses ständige vergleichen von Äpfeln und Birnen geht mir auf den Buckel. Ich bin schon kurz davor diesen Leuten nen Fruchtkorb gegen den Kopf zu schmeissen.


----------



## MasterOfPuppets (15. Juni 2008)

Lol! Hello Kitty Online! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

  mal im ernst: wer hat denn hier bitte "ja" gewählt?


----------



## SixNight (15. Juni 2008)

Gothmorg schrieb:


> Ich würd sagen, Hello Kitty Online ist der beste Beweis dafür, dass man aus jedem Mist ein MMO machen kann und dies auch tut -.-
> Kaum taucht WoW als erfolgreiches MMO auf, versucht jeder, sich ein Stück vom Kuchen abzuschneiden.
> Ich würd mal sagen, dieses Spiel ist einfach nur eine Lachnummer!



Jo Suckt derbe .. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Grayback (15. Juni 2008)

Ich würds mir anschauen wenn jemand einen Blutpatch dafür programmieren würde xD


----------



## Mayroi (15. Juni 2008)

Es gibt einfach sehr viele Damen von 15-30 die Hello Kitty Fans sind (und das jetzt mein ich Ernst) diese werden sich auch das Spiel anschauen. Es ist halt was plüschiges für sie und nicht nur für Kinder. 

Für mich persönlich ist es nicht, aber es werden auch keine MMORPG oder CS Zocker angesprochen.


----------



## Gocu (15. Juni 2008)

Gothmorg schrieb:


> Ich würd sagen, Hello Kitty Online ist der beste Beweis dafür, dass man aus jedem Mist ein MMO machen kann und dies auch tut -.-
> Kaum taucht WoW als erfolgreiches MMO auf, versucht jeder, sich ein Stück vom Kuchen abzuschneiden.
> Ich würd mal sagen, dieses Spiel ist einfach nur eine Lachnummer!



mich nervt das immer! wieso müssen die WoW Fanboys immer alles mit WoW vergleichen? können die die anderen MMO(RPG)s
 nicht einfach so sein lassen wie sie sind und mal ruhig sein?


----------



## Alohajoe (15. Juni 2008)

Nerdavia schrieb:


> Warum muss jeder dahergelaufene immer WoW benennen....so toll ist es nun auch wieder nicht das es das absolute Spiel im Universum ist....der Threadersteller hat nicht nach WoW gefragt oder.


Weil es a) das beliebteste  b) das meistverkaufte  und  c) das MMO mit den meisten Spielern ist, und somit die Referenz in diesem Genre darstellt.
Wer sich auf dem Markt behaupten will, der muss sich mit den Besten messen, und das ist momentan nun mal WoW  (und mit "Beste" meine ich rein die Verkaufszahlen bzw. den monatliche Gewinn).

Außerdem hat Gothmorg Recht: Seit WoW so erfolgreich ist, sprießen neue MMO wie Pilze aus dem Boden, und das meiste davon ist einfach nur schlecht. Mal gucken, wie Warhammer wird.


@topic: Nein danke. Kann mir auch irgendwie nicht wirklich einen spielerischen Tiefgang vorstellen. Erst recht nicht, nachdem ich mir die Screenshots angesehen habe^^


----------



## shockatc (15. Juni 2008)

zugegeben, HKO (klingt wie en neues gewehr von Hekler und Koch ^^) ist optisch eher neben der kloschüssel anzusiedeln ABER: 
Wer sagt dass es nicht genau DAS mmo wird? vielleicht rockt es trotz seiner kuschel-plüsch-tu-mir-nix-grafik alles weg. 
wer weiss das schon? 
ihr solltet euch nicht unbedingt am "kiddy-style" hochziehen. vielmehr toleranz, das ist es was in der MMO community fehlt, auch wenns "nur" um hello kitty geht.

ich werds mir übrigens nicht holen ^^  aber anschauen, warum nich, kann viel passiern bis dahin 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Gocu (15. Juni 2008)

Alohajoe schrieb:


> Weil es a) das beliebteste  b) das meistverkaufte  und  c) das MMO mit den meisten Spielern ist, und somit die Referenz in diesem Genre darstellt.
> Wer sich auf dem Markt behaupten will, der muss sich mit den Besten messen, und das ist momentan nun mal WoW  (und mit "Beste" meine ich rein die Verkaufszahlen bzw. den monatliche Gewinn).
> 
> Außerdem hat Gothmorg Recht: Seit WoW so erfolgreich ist, sprießen neue MMO wie Pilze aus dem Boden, und das meiste davon ist einfach nur schlecht. Mal gucken, wie Warhammer wird.
> ...



naja jeder hat eine andere Meinung was das beste MMO ist aber man kann viele nicht vergleichen so wie hier kann man WoW nicht mit Hello Kitty Online vergleichen weil es total verschiedene Spielweisen sind, andernfall kann man WoW gut mit Ever Quest 2 vergleichen da von EQ2 viel übernommen wurde


----------



## Nerdavia (15. Juni 2008)

Alohajoe schrieb:


> Weil es a) das beliebteste  b) das meistverkaufte  und  c) das MMO mit den meisten Spielern ist, und somit die Referenz in diesem Genre darstellt.
> Wer sich auf dem Markt behaupten will, der muss sich mit den Besten messen, und das ist momentan nun mal WoW  (und mit "Beste" meine ich rein die Verkaufszahlen bzw. den monatliche Gewinn).
> 
> Außerdem hat Gothmorg Recht: Seit WoW so erfolgreich ist, sprießen neue MMO wie Pilze aus dem Boden, und das meiste davon ist einfach nur schlecht. Mal gucken, wie Warhammer wird.
> ...




Du bist genauso Knülle wie der andere Wow-Fanboy....uihh seit Carl Benz das erste Automobil mit Leichtbenzin Antrieb gebaut hat schiessen seither Autos wie Pilze aus dem Boden....die wollen alle nur was von dem Kuchen haben und sind ja alle viiiiiiiiel schlechter als ein Benz......tztz ihr ANFÄNGER


----------



## Gocu (15. Juni 2008)

Nerdavia schrieb:


> Du bist genauso Knülle wie der andere Wow-Fanboy....uihh seit Carl Benz das erste Automobil mit Leichtbenzin Antrieb gebaut hat schiessen seither Autos wie Pilze aus dem Boden....die wollen alle nur was von dem Kuchen haben und sind ja alle viiiiiiiiel schlechter als ein Benz......tztz ihr ANFÄNGER



da geb ich dir recht, wie ich eben gesagt habe jeder hat andere Wünsche oder Vorstellungen von etwas wenn jeder das gleiche haben will, würden auch MMORPGs so wie wir sie kennen überhaupt nicht funktionieren alos denkt man darüber nach Ihr WoW Fanboys bevor Ihr andere MMOs runter macht, bevor Ihr sie nichtmal getestet habt!


----------



## DerArctic (15. Juni 2008)

Ich werds mir net holen.  
Nicht nur , weil ich die "Story" schlecht finde.
Guckt man sich die screenshots an, siehts aus wie ein typisches 0815-MMO / Asiagrinder von denen atm. genug auf den Markt geworfen wird, nur noch einer noch grausameren knudelgrafik.


----------



## Te-Rax (15. Juni 2008)

DerArctic schrieb:


> Ich werds mir net holen.
> Nicht nur , weil ich die "Story" schlecht finde.
> Guckt man sich die screenshots an, siehts aus wie ein typisches 0815-MMO / Asiagrinder von denen atm. genug auf den Markt geworfen wird, nur noch einer noch grausameren knudelgrafik.



Bisschen gruselig, hab genau das gleiche hab ich auch gedacht als ich mir die Homepage angesehen hab. Ich denke das Spiel wird es nicht weit bringen, und spätestens ein Jahr nach dem Release werden alle Hello Kitty Online vergessen haben.


----------



## Madrake (15. Juni 2008)

Te-Rax schrieb:


> Bisschen gruselig, hab genau das gleiche hab ich auch gedacht als ich mir die Homepage angesehen hab. Ich denke das Spiel wird es nicht weit bringen, und spätestens ein Jahr nach dem Release werden alle Hello Kitty Online vergessen haben.



dito gruselig besonders die Hintergrundfarbe vom offiziellen Forum http://forumus.sanriotown.com/scripts/mb2/mb2.cgi?rm=main

Über die Aufmachung der HP von HKO kann man streiten - die Flashanimation ist zwar nett - aber der ewig lange Scrolltext -.- die Musik hat irgendwas von Super Mario^^ - Musik so schlecht das die doch wieder gut ist (zum lachen jedenfalls)^^


mfg


----------



## Razyl (15. Juni 2008)

Ich finds bisher nur funny Von einen "Spielzeug" ein MMO zu machen ist doch mal was anderes
Ne aber angucken werd ichs mir mal aus spaß an der Freude
Aber das mit der Forum Farbe: öhem Helly Kitty ist doch schon immer Rosafarbend gehalten oder?


----------



## Arthars (15. Juni 2008)

Wenn das rauskommt wird es keine allys mehr geben^^


----------



## Razyl (15. Juni 2008)

Arthars schrieb:


> Wenn das rauskommt wird es keine allys mehr geben^^






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
Manche Hordies werden auch abhauen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Auylio (15. Juni 2008)

Hordler sind doch wie Allys in WoW doch nur Knuddel-Kram 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Wer Orks den Kampf zu "Cant touch this" gibt hatse doch nemmer alle 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



B2T: Vielleicht werd ichs meiner Cousine ja zum Geburtstag kaufen falls es kostet. Monatliche Gebühren wird es denk ich mal nicht haben 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Nick1414 (15. Juni 2008)

Hello Kitty gehört erschlagen.
Für dieses Spiel gehören die Entwickler erschlagen.

Cheers


----------



## Poljege (15. Juni 2008)

Abrox schrieb:


> Nunja, als Lachnummer würd ich das nicht bezeichnen. Für Kinder wohl ganz nett, meine Freundin will da auch mal reinsehen. Mich kratzt das nicht die Bohne.
> 
> Nunja, ich muss Nerdavia recht geben. Dieses ständige vergleichen von Äpfeln und Birnen geht mir auf den Buckel. Ich bin schon kurz davor diesen Leuten nen Fruchtkorb gegen den Kopf zu schmeissen.




ihr könnt aber auch nicht richtig lesen... nur weil er WoW genannt hat muss er es nicht gleich vergleichen und das hat er auch nicht gemacht... er hat nur gesagt das WoW ein erfolgreiches MMO ist und es nun Leute gibt die aus allem was eine Story beinhalten könnte ein MMO machen -.-


----------



## Auylio (15. Juni 2008)

Ich will Halo Kitty haben  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Phobius (15. Juni 2008)

Ähm nein ^^

Ich kenne mich mit Hello Kitty nicht aus, es reizt mich nicht und die Grafik ... Nicht mein Fall.

Des weiteren sind mir viel zu wenig Informationen zu Ohren / Augen gekommen nach denen ich das Spiel für mich bewerten könnte.


----------



## PARAS.ID (15. Juni 2008)

[x] Nein

Zuwenig Endgame-Raidcontent und keine neuen ruf-fraktionen.


----------



## Hinack (15. Juni 2008)

Hachja, diese knuddelgrafik und dazu noch so musik, da bekommt man direkt lust auf die straße zu rennen und wen zu knudeln! *knuddelt jedem hier im thread*

Ich glaub ich werds nicht spielen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



MFG Hinack


----------



## Blaubaschbube X (15. Juni 2008)

Ich werde ein Kätzchen auf einem PvP Server erstellen und in der Arena alles umnuken!


----------



## Gocu (15. Juni 2008)

Hinack schrieb:


> Hachja, diese knuddelgrafik und dazu noch so musik, da bekommt man direkt lust auf die straße zu rennen und wen zu knudeln! *knuddelt jedem hier im thread*



wir haben einen in der Klasse der macht sowas wenn wir auf der Straße stehen und dem langweilig ist, erst letztens hat der eine Oma umarmt und gesagt "Hallo Omi!" und dann ist der wieder gegangen  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Wiesegrim (15. Juni 2008)

Kommerz, Kommerz, Kommerz , das ist doch wirklich das einzige um das es bei dem ganzen Sch*** heutzutage noch geht, irgenjemand bringt was raus sei es Blizzard, Funcom oder sonst eine Firma und jeder meint er müsse seine Version auf den Markt bringen. Was Kommt demnächst ? - Die Schlümpfe - The Revenge of Gargamel ? Ich werde Pappa Smurf spielen ....




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Zum Topic, nein ich denke nicht das ich mir HKO holen werde.. passt nicht wirklich zu mir.
Hoffe es war gerade noch ein *objektiver Beitrag*   So long ...


----------



## Hinack (15. Juni 2008)

Gocu schrieb:


> wir haben einen in der Klasse der macht sowas wenn wir auf der Straße stehen und dem langweilig ist, erst letztens hat der eine Oma umarmt und gesagt "Hallo Omi!" und dann ist der wieder gegangen
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



lol xD


----------



## PTK (15. Juni 2008)

klar, das ist ein muss für jeden onlinespieler


----------



## Unexcelledx (15. Juni 2008)

Nein ich werde es mir nicht kaufen  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## bukkake23 (15. Juni 2008)

So hart bin ich nicht dass ich sowas spielen könnte ohne in der Anstalt zu landen. Aber jedem das Seine...


----------



## Tja (15. Juni 2008)

Dachte immer, ich würde mit Soldier of Fortune 2, The Punisher und Manhunt harte Spiele spielen, aber HKO ist selbst für mich zu hart.


----------



## Mayroi (16. Juni 2008)

Gocu schrieb:


> wir haben einen in der Klasse der macht sowas wenn wir auf der Straße stehen und dem langweilig ist, erst letztens hat der eine Oma umarmt und gesagt "Hallo Omi!" und dann ist der wieder gegangen
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.





LOOOOOOOOL schenk ihm Hello Kitty Online zum Geb


----------



## Faenwolf (16. Juni 2008)

Hello Kitty online werd ich mir nicht holen, aber Halo Kitty sicher!

http://i154.photobucket.com/albums/s272/ab...s/HaloKitty.jpg 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



PS: Ist eig schon ein Addon dafür geplant?


----------



## Rayon (16. Juni 2008)

Faenwolf schrieb:


> Hello Kitty online werd ich mir nicht holen, aber Halo Kitty sicher!
> 
> http://i154.photobucket.com/albums/s272/ab...s/HaloKitty.jpg
> 
> ...



Werd mir auch nur Halo Kitty holen, freu mich schon irrsinnig auf den Titel! :<


----------



## Exo1337 (16. Juni 2008)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 jaaaaa hello kitty online, geil!!!! ich werd gleich ma meinen wow-acc kündigen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 bin schon ganz feuer und flamme 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

  für des spiel


----------



## Exo1337 (16. Juni 2008)

Wiesegrim schrieb:


> Kommerz, Kommerz, Kommerz , das ist doch wirklich das einzige um das es bei dem ganzen Sch*** heutzutage noch geht



um was soll es denen denn bitte sonst gehn ? nachdenken vorm posten ftw


----------



## Whitepeach (16. Juni 2008)

hmm... faszinierend... 
eigentlich dürfte der Mehrheit schon allein beim Fred-Titel klar sein, dass es sich nicht wirklich um Splatterschice handelt, der CS-Kiddies befriedigen soll.
Trotzdem haben etliche diesen Fred angeklickt, was habt ihr erwartet? Nackte Kittys?
Typischer Fall von >Bitte nicht klicken< (wer würde da widerstehen und wirklich nicht klicken)  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
abgesehen davon.. Wow ist zwar das erfolgreichste.. aber nicht das erste MMO.
Ausserdem zeigt das meckerige Verhalten hier äußerste Intoleranz anderer Zielgruppen.
DORT habt ihr ALLE auch mal drin gelegen... nicht vergessen!



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## BalianTorres (16. Juni 2008)

Masterlock schrieb:


> http://www.hellokittyonline.com/us/
> 
> Naja, irgendwie komisch das Spiel.
> *Ich denke mal, die Zielgruppe werden Kinder sein.*



Da müsste sich die WoW-Community doch übelst freuen wenn das Spiel released  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Bakual (16. Juni 2008)

Whitepeach schrieb:


> Wow ist zwar das erfolgreichste.. aber nicht das erste MMO.


Meines Wissens ist WoW *nicht* das erfolgreichste MMO. Da gibts selbst in der MMORPG-Sparte noch einige Spiele die mehr Erfolg hatten. Allerdings eher im östlichen Weltteil.
WoW ist lediglich das erfolgreichste MMORPG im Westen.


----------



## Kawock (16. Juni 2008)

www.habbohotel.de  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Preator (16. Juni 2008)

BalianTorres schrieb:


> Da müsste sich die WoW-Community doch übelst freuen wenn das Spiel released
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



geh sterben 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Razyl (16. Juni 2008)

.


----------



## Exo1337 (16. Juni 2008)

Preator schrieb:


> geh sterben
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



ich fands lustig


----------



## Gocu (16. Juni 2008)

Unexcelledx schrieb:


> Nein ich werde es mir nicht kaufen
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



wieso glauben alle das man es kaufen kann? ich bin mir nicht sicher aber für sowas gibt doch keiner Geld aus  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## D132 (16. Juni 2008)

Naja solange es nicht Halokitty ist *auf meinen Avatar lins*  denke ich, dass die Mehrheit aus Damen bestehen wird da ja sehr viele weibliche Lebensformen auf diese Katze stehen... 
Ob es nun wirklich sinvoll ist HalloKitty online zu machen darüber läst sich streiten. Aber so viel sei gesagt die Entwickler wollen doch auch etwas zum leben


----------



## Lil Fey (16. Juni 2008)

Ich hab gedacht das Spiel wäre ein Fake  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## dalai (16. Juni 2008)

Lil schrieb:


> Ich hab gedacht das Spiel wäre ein Fake
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


Der,der diesen Thread geclosed hatte, dachte das wahrscheinlich auch...

Hello Kitty hat wahrscheinlich als Zielgruppe Kinder, die sowieso schon Hello Kitty fan sind. Denke mal sie verkaufen das Spiel billi, jedoch muss man dann noch teure Monatsgebühren zahlen, und für jeden scheiss im Spiel bezahlen.


----------



## Nerdavia (16. Juni 2008)

Poljege schrieb:


> ihr könnt aber auch nicht richtig lesen... nur weil er WoW genannt hat muss er es nicht gleich vergleichen und das hat er auch nicht gemacht... er hat nur gesagt das WoW ein erfolgreiches MMO ist und es nun Leute gibt die aus allem was eine Story beinhalten könnte ein MMO machen -.-




Lol.......noch ein kleiner Fanboy..... 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Nicht weinen, wir nehmen euch euer WoW nicht weg...


----------



## DalaiLamer (16. Juni 2008)

MasterOfPuppets schrieb:


> Lol! Hello Kitty Online!
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



1. kinder
2.frauen
3.schwulletten

(wenn ihr 10-15 seid könnt ihr euch getrost zu den kindern zählen)


----------



## Razyl (16. Juni 2008)

.


----------



## Gocu (16. Juni 2008)

Razyl schrieb:


> Rofl, wenn man 15 ist ist man kein Kind mehr ...
> Und bitte: Welcher 15- jährige spielt so einen scheiß? Sorry, angucken mal geht aber für immer spielen? naja...



eigentlich zählt man mit 15 noch als Kind...


----------



## oneq (16. Juni 2008)

hmm, wo kann man in "hello kitty online" jemanden um die ecke bringen? nirgendwo?!
dann wohl eher [x] nein!



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Black Muffin (16. Juni 2008)

OMG


----------



## Theroas (16. Juni 2008)

Dieses Spiel wird der erwartete World-of-Warcraft Killer. Ihr werdet schon sehen..  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Ayekat (16. Juni 2008)

Tjatja... die MMOs überfluten den Markt - und bald wird eh bald keiner mehr die Übersicht behalten: Die Leute werden jenes MMO am besten finden, das sie als erstes gespielt haben, da der Grossteil (wie ich) zu faul ist, um die x-Duzend Spiele zu testen und das Beste rauszusuchen.
Ich bsw. habe mit WoW angefangen - aber nach ausreichender Durchforstung der Foren ist WoW seit langem nicht mehr das Gelbe vom Ei. Aber was soll's? Es spielen es immer noch die meisten Leute (aus obengenanntem Grund), und da hab ich keinen Bock, all die MMOs zu testen.

Wer zuerst kommt, mahlt zuerst (oder wie's so heisst...). Will heissen: Solange nicht irgend ein MMO mit was wirklich Hammermässigem auf den Markt kommt, wird es nach einiger Weile (zwar noch existierend, aber nicht wirklich erfolgreich) in der Versenkung verschwinden.
Denn es werden immer mehr; Gerüchte/Meldungen von unzähligen MMO-Umsetzungen gingen schon durch das Web: "Sid Meyer's Civilization", "Dragon Ball", "Hello Kitty" usw.
Ist nur 'ne Frage der Zeit, bis auch Nintendo in das Geschäft einsteigt - und dann haben wir mit grösster Wahrscheinlichkeit an erster Stelle "Pokémon Online".

Und das Genre geht den Bach runter...  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Viorel (16. Juni 2008)

Hamy schrieb:


> [...]auf der hp siehts doch ganz süß aus.[...]



Wieso was haste heut geraucht??? Pls ich will auch wenn es sich so derb auswirkt^^


----------



## Auylio (16. Juni 2008)

Kawock schrieb:


> www.habbohotel.de
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Das ist doch viel zu teuer 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Außerdem ist der Chat voll anstrengend und suchterzeugend xD

Ich rede von 1nem Jahr jeden Monat um die 20€ zahlen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Gocu (16. Juni 2008)

Ayekat schrieb:


> Tjatja... die MMOs überfluten den Markt - und bald wird eh bald keiner mehr die Übersicht behalten: Die Leute werden jenes MMO am besten finden, das sie als erstes gespielt haben, da der Grossteil (wie ich) zu faul ist, um die x-Duzend Spiele zu testen und das Beste rauszusuchen.
> Ich bsw. habe mit WoW angefangen - aber nach ausreichender Durchforstung der Foren ist WoW seit langem nicht mehr das Gelbe vom Ei. Aber was soll's? Es spielen es immer noch die meisten Leute (aus obengenanntem Grund), und da hab ich keinen Bock, all die MMOs zu testen.
> 
> Wer zuerst kommt, mahlt zuerst (oder wie's so heisst...). Will heissen: Solange nicht irgend ein MMO mit was wirklich Hammermässigem auf den Markt kommt, wird es nach einiger Weile (zwar noch existierend, aber nicht wirklich erfolgreich) in der Versenkung verschwinden.
> ...



naja hab auch WoW als erstes gespielt und auch viele andere aber bei WoW bin ich nicht geblieben find ich aber auch besser so, bin jetzt nämlich recht zufrieden mit meinem MMOs  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

P.S. Pokemon Online gibt es schon  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Eyke (17. Juni 2008)

AoC = QUIT
Hello Kitty = join




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## DrKnievel (17. Juni 2008)

Hmm...also ich bin ja sicherlich kein WOW-Fanboy - ich spiele mittlerweile aktiv ehr lotro als wow - aber man muss einfach zugeben, dass die MMO-Szene heute längst nicht so groß wäre, wenn es WOW nicht gegeben hätte und das kann man einfach als Fakt unterschreiben. Habt ihr euch mal ins Gedächtniss gerufen wieviele MMOs es damals gab, bzw. wieviele angekündigt waren und wie das heutzutage aussieht?

Das hat im Nachhinein nichts mit der Qualität von WOW zu tuen, sondern liegt schlichtweg an den Verkaufszahlen.

Und ja, Hello Kitty Online ist genauso ein Spiel, das die Welt nicht braucht, wie einige andere MMOs die es versucht haben im WOW-Fahrwasser mitzuschwimmen und dann untergegangen sind.
Aber: Hello Kitty hat das Zeug wirklich erfolgreich zu werden. Nicht weil es tolle Features verspricht oder so gut aussieht...nein, weil es einfach eine riesen Fanbase hat. Bei geschickter Vermarktung bekommt man sicherliche viele Hello-Kitty-Träger dazu, das Spiel zumindest mal zu testen.


----------



## reebow (17. Juni 2008)

ist sicher lustig wie butter-ähnliche typen im spiel rumrennen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

, ich hoff die entwickler haben make love not warcraft gesehn und bauen butters ein, auch wenns wohl keiner der spieler verstehn wird, außer vielleicht doch ein paar mädels^^ lassen wir uns mal überraschen ;p


----------



## inkomplex (17. Juni 2008)

MasterOfPuppets schrieb:


> Lol! Hello Kitty Online!
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



Ich! Runtergeladen hab ichs mir schon vorn paar Tagen (Wochen?), aber irgendwie steig ich noch nicht so ganz dadurch, ab wann man sich registrieren kann bzw. wann die closed beta vorbei is. Isse laut Blog ja schon, aber wann gehts da nu wie weiter?  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Razyl (17. Juni 2008)

...  Ich gebe ColonelCrack völlig recht.. wen man so denkt wie DalaiLamer ... oje...


----------



## Exo1337 (17. Juni 2008)

DalaiLamer schrieb:


> 1. kinder
> 2.frauen
> 3.schwulletten
> 
> (wenn ihr 10-15 seid könnt ihr euch getrost zu den kindern zählen)



oder leute die tatsächlich über sowas wie ironieverstand verfügen und ein bisschen humor haben 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Tja (17. Juni 2008)

Finde es schade, dass nun aus jedem Müll ein MMORPG wird. Je mehr Leute spielen, desto schlechter, unbrauchbarer werden die Gesellschaften (siehe WoW).  Hoffentlich ist dieser schwule Trend bald vorbei, sodass die Spiele wieder für Veteranen entwickelt werden.


----------



## Hamy (17. Juni 2008)

ColonelCrack schrieb:


> Schon mal nachgedacht das es auch Leute gibt die selbst schon Kinder haben, und sich mal drüber informieren wollen?
> In welche Schublade passen eigentlich solche Leute wie du? Nichts wissen, viel reden? Ich denk ma das Bürschlein ist grade mal Sweet Sixteen, aber gross die Klappe aufreissen.
> 
> Btw ich kann´s mir einfach nicht mehr verkneifen. Zu WoW gibts einen guten Spruch: In der Gülle, schwimmt die grösste Sch****e immer oben!


Endlich mal jemand der sich richtig artikulieren kann  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
Frage mich nur, warum die ganzen Leute die dieses Spiel nicht spielen werden hier unangemessene Äußerungen posten müssen wenn sie das Spiel doch gar nicht interessiert..  
Anscheinend verkraften es manche nicht, dass es in anderen Spielen eine bessere/nettere Community gibt als in dem Spiel in dem sie 80% ihres Lebens verbringen  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Tja (17. Juni 2008)

Hamy schrieb:


> Endlich mal jemand der sich richtig artikulieren kann
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



Fragt sich nur, wann die Leute endlich mal lernen werden, dass WoW weder der Urvater noch das Nonplus-Ultra im MMORPG Bereich ist. Ja, ich es spiele es selber, würde es aber jederzeit für Everquest 1, Ultima Online oder Lineage 2 mit PvE Endgame verlassen.

Dafür das HKO aber dermaßen schwul aussieht, können aber weder die WoW Zocker noch sonst jemand etwas.


----------



## Härja (18. Juni 2008)

warum benutzt du eigentlich in jedem beitrag das wort "schwul"? ist mir irgendwie suspekt...


----------



## Tja (18. Juni 2008)

Ich weiß zwar nicht, wie Du zu dieser Annahme kommst, jedoch liegst Du damit falsch.

In diesem Fall ist es aber angebracht, weil sich diese "Grafik" nunmal nicht anders beschreiben lässt.


----------



## mezo (18. Juni 2008)

Tja schrieb:


> Finde es schade, dass nun aus jedem Müll ein MMORPG wird. Je mehr Leute spielen, desto schlechter, unbrauchbarer werden die Gesellschaften (siehe WoW).  Hoffentlich ist dieser schwule Trend bald vorbei, sodass die Spiele wieder für Veteranen entwickelt werden.


warhammer vielleicht? so schlimm is die gesellschaft nun auch nicht und ein mmo lebt von vielen leuten. eine leere welt wäre unbrauchbar und langweilig


----------



## Hamy (18. Juni 2008)

Tja schrieb:


> Dafür das HKO aber dermaßen schwul aussieht, können aber weder die WoW Zocker noch sonst jemand etwas.


Ich glaube, dass du dich zu sehr von der Realität absetzt. Homosexualität ist heutzutage nicht schlimmes mehr. Wieso wird "schwul" immer als abwertendes Wort benutzt?  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 



> In diesem Fall ist es aber angebracht, weil sich diese "Grafik" nunmal nicht anders beschreiben lässt.


Zu kindisch, zu bunt, zu kitschig, nichts für mich. Warum ausgerechnet Schwul?


----------



## Tja (18. Juni 2008)

@ Hamy

Darüber brauchen wir nicht zu diskutieren. Du findest es normal, ich nicht. Wer hat nun recht? Beide, weil jeder seine eigene Meinung hat. 



> Zu kindisch, zu bunt, zu kitschig, nichts für mich. Warum ausgerechnet Schwul?



Siehe 2 Zeilen drüber.



> warhammer vielleicht? so schlimm is die gesellschaft nun auch nicht und ein mmo lebt von vielen leuten. eine leere welt wäre unbrauchbar und langweilig



Wäre schön, glaube zwar nicht daran, aber lasse ich gerne eines Besseren belehren =)

Natürlich lebt ein MMORPG von Leuten, wenn es jedoch solche ahnungslosen wie in WoW sind, kann man das vergessen. Aber mal abwarten. HKO ist sicher kein Schritt in die richtige Richtung.


----------



## Auylio (18. Juni 2008)

Gocu schrieb:


> naja hab auch WoW als erstes gespielt und auch viele andere aber bei WoW bin ich nicht geblieben find ich aber auch besser so, bin jetzt nämlich recht zufrieden mit meinem MMOs
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



Wo gibts Pokémon Online?
Link please 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Hamy (18. Juni 2008)

Auylio schrieb:


> Wo gibts Pokémon Online?
> Link please
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


http://www.pokemonworldonline.net/ xD


----------



## Doomwalker (21. Juni 2008)

Ich sag nur eins: OMG!
Heutzutage gibt es jeden Müll online zu spielen...
Ich mochte Hello Kitty nie und werde es auch nie mögen, geschweige denn spielen
Aber wem's Spaß macht...


----------



## Forenwriter (25. Juni 2008)

Ich habe JA gewählt und....


JA ich meine es nicht ernst sorry aber fands einfach irgfendwo witzig


----------



## Hamy (25. Juni 2008)

@doom
Du wärst wahrscheinlich der erste der ein simpson-mmorpg spielen würde. Ich würde nie ein solches mmorpg spielen, aber deshalb ist es doch noch lange kein müll. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------

